

Flu-jab narcolepsy due to brain damage: study of Pandemrix vaccine - yapcguy
http://www.thelocal.se/20131219/swedish-narcolepsy-swine-flu-influenza-jab-vaccine-pandemrix

======
yapcguy
This has also been confirmed by the UK government.

> _" It has been accepted that, on the balance of probability, vaccination has
> contributed to… disablement"_

[http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/sep/19/swine-flu-
vac...](http://www.theguardian.com/society/2013/sep/19/swine-flu-vaccine-
narcolepsy-uk)

To put a human face on narcolepsy, and a life-time of disability and drugs,
here's the DailyMail.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2534210/Girl-
falls-a...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2534210/Girl-falls-
asleep-30-times-day-taking-flu-vaccine-Teenager-receive-pioneering-drug-
battle-against-narcolepsy.html)

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2431811/Boy-7-deve...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2431811/Boy-7-developed-
narcolepsy-swine-flu-jab-denied-compensation-ill--sleeps-19-hours-day.html)

